# Mehrere PNOZ zusammenschalten



## eloboys (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben 3 Anlagen die jeweils mit einem PNOZ ausgerüstet sind und somit einen eigenen Not-Aus Kreis haben. 
Jetzt sollen diese zusammengelegt werden. D.h. wenn irgendein Not-Aus betätigt wird sollen alle 3 Anlagen abschalten. 
Wie gehe ich am besten vor? Muss dann jeweils in die beiden Eingangskanäle zwei Ausgangskontakte der anderen PNOZ 
eingefügt werden? Dann schalten zwar alle ab wenn ich einen Not-Aus betätige, aber wie läuft das dann mit dem Quittieren. 
Wie gehe ich da am geschicktesten vor? Auf den Seiten der grossen Sicherheitstechnik Anbieter habe nichts zu diesem Fall gefunden.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## ralfm (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo eloboys,

schau mal hier nach, Kapitel 4:

http://www.pilz.com/isapi/german/se...sp?ThemaID=20%2E020%2E010&rubrik=Handb%FCcher


----------



## eloboys (12 Januar 2006)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, habe eine Lösungsmöglichkeit gefunden.
Wundert mich das ich das nicht gefunden habe.

Gruss eloboys


----------



## ralfm (12 Januar 2006)

Gerngeschehen,
geht mir ja auch manchmal ähnlich   

Welche Möglichkeit nimmste denn? *nurmalsofrag*


----------



## eloboys (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

wir haben uns für die Lösung mit dem zusätzlichen PNOZ entschieden.
Genau gesagt die Lösung von Seite 4.1-17 und 18.
Da wir noch diverse davon rumliegen hatten blieben die Kosten klein.

gruss eloboys


----------

